# [SOLVED] eth0 not initialized after ethernet board replace

## lalebarde

Hello,

My ethernet interface on my mother board does not work any more after an upgrade to the 10.0 profile. I tryed with a boot CD, and it is the same. So, I assume it is dead. I have bought a D-Link DGE-528T, identified as Linux compatible, both with kernels 2.4 and 2.6.x.

Here is my configuration :

```
# uname -a

Linux PCTRAVAIL 2.6.28-r5 #3 PREEMPT Mon Nov 23 23:31:14 CET 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

I replaced my actual ethernet support in the kernel by : "Device Drivers"/"Network device support"/"Ethernet (1000 Mbit)"/"Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support"

```
# grep 8169 .config

CONFIG_R8169=y
```

I replaced the old udev reference in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, by changing the MAC address to the new one.

Reboot.

My new ethernet card is recognized :

```
# lspci -vv

02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)

   Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (8000ns min, 16000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21

   Region 0: I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]

   Region 1: Memory at f8501900 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 88000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: r8169
```

```
#lshw

           *-network:1

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

                vendor: D-Link System Inc

                physical id: a

                bus info: pci@0000:02:0a.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: 10

                serial: 00:24:01:d1:90:2d

                size: 10MB/s

                capacity: 1GB/s

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 66MHz

                capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=half ip=192.168.0.101 latency=64 link=no maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s
```

```
# dmesg

[    0.975202] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    0.975230] r8169 0000:02:0a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    0.975270] r8169 0000:02:0a.0: no PCI Express capability

[    0.975588] eth0: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xf805e900, 00:24:01:d1:90:2d, XID 10000000 IRQ 21

.....

[   28.802733] r8169: eth0: link down

[   28.802954] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
```

It is absent. Same thing with ifconfig :

```
# ifconfig 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:15662 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:15662 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:1228484 (1.1 MiB)  TX bytes:1228484 (1.1 MiB)
```

So, I tried to set it by hand :

```
# ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.101 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

# route add default gw 192.168.0.1

# cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 212.27.40.241

nameserver 212.27.40.240
```

Then :

# ifconfig

```
eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:01:d1:90:2d  

          inet adr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interruption:21 Adresse de base:0xe900 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:15662 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:15662 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:1228484 (1.1 MiB)  TX bytes:1228484 (1.1 MiB)
```

But it still does not work :

```
# ping 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.101 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
```

I have reached this point after having digged into the forum. But now I am blocked. Any clue ?Last edited by lalebarde on Mon Nov 30, 2009 11:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

get rid of persistent-net.rules, they will regenerate

```
rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

start over

```
reboot
```

See all adapters:

```
ifconfig -a
```

post result of 

```
ifconfig -a

cat /etc/conf.d/net

ls -l /etc/init.d/net*

rc-status
```

----------

## cyrillic

 *lalebarde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # dmesg
> 
> ...

 

This usually means the cable is not plugged in.

Try plugging and unplugging the cable while you watch the link status.

```
# tail -f /var/log/messages 
```

If you still have problems, try compiling r8169 as a module, at least that works better for me.

```
r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:02:0f.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

r8169 0000:02:0f.0: no PCI Express capability

eth0: RTL8169sc/8110sc at 0xffffc90011176000, 00:1d:7d:96:f5:51, XID 18000000 IRQ 23

...

r8169: eth0: link up 
```

----------

## coRpTitan

Try to use drivers from Realtek website.

I had similar problem with drivers from kernel.

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe you should try the latest gentoo-source from the portage tree.

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks all for your answers.

Let's first check hardware.

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> This usually means the cable is not plugged in. 
> 
> Try plugging and unplugging the cable while you watch the link status. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Actually, I have a problem here, nothing goes through /var/log/messages. The lights of the board are also off. I tried another PCI location, it is the same. I tried on another PC, it is the same too. I tried also with another ethernet cable and plug in the router. It is the same.

It looks like this brand new ethernet board is out of order   :Twisted Evil: . Isn't it ?

I am going to change it tomorrow.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, it seems like that.

----------

## lalebarde

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Shame on me   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

My wire was cut by a mouse   :Twisted Evil:  !

----------

## d2_racing

Les putains de souris  :Razz: 

----------

